# Young female Siamese free to good home, Orange County, CA



## Spot (Oct 4, 2017)

We need to rehome a young, female Siamese because her cage mate got unexpectedly pregnant (we had given up trying to breed her after several attempts so we though she was infertile...turns out she just didn’t like the male or something. Little vixen!)So, anyway, we don’t really have space for her cagemate elsewhere, so rather than buying another cage and trying to shuffle my girls around, I decided to make her available for adoption. We occasionally have adults available for rehoming where are very good pets, but don’t happen to have the right characteristics we are looking for for breeding. As much as we’d like to keep them all anyway, we are also happy to see them go to good homes.So, if you have a female who needs a friend, please get in touch. She is healthy, well cared for and socialized. A typical Siamese with grayish markings and red eyes. Loves nuts, green peas and apple pieces. Grapes, too. Well, basically anything you would find tasty, so would she. Typical rattie, in other words.


----------

